# osaka 260l,first planted tank.



## naz (2 May 2009)

this is my 8 month old planted tank,i had a fish tank for about a year before that one,but not a planted one,this is my first atempt,im aways moving plants about and this is how it looks now and here is my set up

260l tank,filtration,fluval 305 and a fluval 405
powerhead koralia 2,aqua medic reactor
co2 bottle fe 2kg,sub,eco complete,lighting is ot2 luminaire 4 x 39w only using 3 x 39w
temp 78c,bps 3 or 4

fert rotine off james tank
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE M893 IS DIGITAL CAMERA at 2010-01-07by LEE....naz 
Borrowed cutting


Posts: 64
Joined: Sat Mar 14, 2009 5:09 pm
Location: croydon,south,london 
Private messageE-mail naz


----------



## Simon D (2 May 2009)

There's no picture/s attached but well done anyway!


----------



## naz (2 May 2009)

this is my first a temp all post the other picture


Shot at 2009-08-09


----------



## naz (2 May 2009)

Shot at 2010-01-07


----------



## naz (2 May 2009)

here some pictures of my moss tank iv done iv edited this post to show both my tanks iv got pictures of 




Shot at 2011-05-01
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



Shot at 2011-05-01


----------



## naz (2 May 2009)




----------



## naz (2 May 2009)

8)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



Shot at 2011-05-01


----------



## naz (2 May 2009)

Shot at 201


Shot at 2009-08-291-05-01     heres on of the dog
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



Shot at 2011-05-01


----------



## Nelson (3 May 2009)

hi naz,
i love it.wood looks great  
neil


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 May 2009)

Thats looking lovely


----------



## aaronnorth (3 May 2009)

very nice 
nice piece of wood you have too


----------



## altaaffe (3 May 2009)

Looking good Naz, I know what you mean about moving plants around too, I'm terrible for it and it's normally straight after you say "There - I'm happy with it now"


----------



## naz (9 Aug 2009)

my tank 4 month on,starting to realy mature,carpet starting to fill in,il post some more pics, only work out how to post 1 at a time


----------



## naz (9 Aug 2009)




----------



## naz (9 Aug 2009)




----------



## naz (9 Aug 2009)




----------



## billko (9 Aug 2009)

Stunning tank Naz,
I have the Osaka 260 and keep Discus as well, standard lights, no C02 injection as (i,m not brave enough)
How many Discus do you have (they look really nice) and were they ok when you started using the C02,
I,ve heard alot of mixed views on C02 in a Discus tank.
I added a black background the other day to the tank and i think it looks better and brings the colours of the plants and fish out, and makes taking pics a bit easier.
Again stunning tank and any tips regarding the C02 would be welcome,
Cheers Billy,,


----------



## naz (9 Aug 2009)

hi billy..only had my tank up and running for about a year now,total beginer before that,its bin a step learning curve,but realy like it as a hobbie...
iv got 4 discus in there at the moment,il be puting another 1 or 2 more in there,but thats it,dont wont to over crowd it.
as for the co2 iv never had any problems with the fish,even when iv over done it with the co2 and drop cheaker turned yellow,thay seem to be ok,i dose easy carbo on water change,and no problem wot so ever...

if i could give you any advice on seting up co2 system,first dont get the 500g standard co2 bottle,it only lasts about 2 weeks and it runs out,a lot of trips to the lfs,and there pretty prices as iv found out,get a 2 kg fe thay last about 2 months, lot less greef,as for running the co2,mine runs in to a aqua medic reactor,and on to  flow bar that runs along the back wall of my tank,this pushes the co2 to the front of the tank and down the front wall on to the substate,this is wot cegs advised on and it realy work well,id bin messing about with the flow for months and getting bad results till i done this,iv learnt flow is one of the most important things with co2.
set the co2 so its just right, and then just leave it,when i first started i was messing around with it every 4 to 5 day and the co2 was not stable,the plants were not growing right and i wondered why,you need to leave the co2 for a bout 2 week so it is stable then you start seeing the results....geting the flow right and stable co2 was when my tank started to inprove...hope this helps.....cheers lee


----------



## billko (10 Aug 2009)

Hi Lee ,
Cheers for the info,
I have a C02 cylinder at the moment doing nothing as i stopped at that point after hearing some folk having problems in there Discus tanks.
I have 6 Discus in my Osaka and did have 8, but in a planted set up i think 6 looks enough in the 260.
I have some pics of my Osaka in the thread "vision 180"( i upgraded to the Osaka from the vision 180).
I,m happy with the results of my Osaka just using ferts alone, but maybe one day i,ll be brave enough to get the C02 running in the tank, and see how it goes.
Cheers Billy,,


----------



## Fred Dulley (11 Aug 2009)

Wow. I wish I had that tank


----------

